# Anyone here have "health anxiety?"



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,Does anyone here have "health anxiety?" At least, that's what I think it's called. If so, I'd like to hear about it. I definitely have that. I'm always worried about my health. Every little thing I get, I'm convinced it's cancer or some other horrible disease. It seems I'm never content unless I've got something health related to obsess over. It's as if I always have something wrong with me. (Most of it probably in my head.) Anybody else always overly concerned about their health? How do you cope with it? I'm on antidrepressants, which seem to help, but only a little. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Hi,Yes I have Generalized Anxiety Disorder. For the past two years I've obsessed about my health. If I get fatigued, I think heart disease or cancer. If I get a pain I'll think lupus or cancer. This disorder has destroyed my life. I get paralyzed by the fear. Sometimes it's hard for me to think of anything else. I'll surf the net for hours on end looking up symptoms. By the end of that I'll have every major illness a person can have. I've been to the dr. many times and I'm being treated for bi-polar disorder and GAD. I'm taking buspar and symbax. These medications seem to work for me but I've also noticed weight gain which sucks.My entire last two years has been a wash. I've been 100% consumed with this fear. My dr. says "don't worry none of us get out alive."


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Chris, thanks for responding. Just like you, I scour the internet for any symptom I think I'm having. And I'll do it for hours until I've convinced myself that I've got something serious. Not too long ago I was under some stress, ended up with a headache that wouldn't go away. Weeks went by and the headache never let up. After searching the internet, I was convinced I had a brain tumor. Turns out, it was just a Tension Headache (that ended up lasting for 4 months straight.) The problem is, once one "problem" goes away, another seems to pop up. It's a vicious cycle. And it sucks.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

i have never, in my life, *had* a headache...until recently, the 2nd of 2 really bad months IBS-wise. I had to ask my sweetie if this feeling of pressure in the center of my forehead above my eyebrows, and radiating out slightly into a band at that level, was...what? He said 'that's a headache.' If i now get them for the rest of my life I'm going to be *really* pissed...I've literally never had one before. And so, of course, it's alarming, becasue I don't know it's 'just' a headache--no parameters! Also noticed my neck muscles are woefully tight in back...think i shall visit my massage therapist friend. I know what yo9u mean about your body 'upping the ante' every time you figure out a symptom. Mine had been doing that lately: adding a new symptom every time I figured the last one out. Hate it.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am really bad about worrying about my health. Since Dana Reeve died with lung cancer I'm convinced I have it. I smoke 1 cig a day and I've got to quit!! I was a very heavy smoker 20 years ago and quit then got stressed and started smoking lightly about 4 years ago. And tonight, my 18 yr old daughter complained of having a bad headache and in my mind, she's got meningitis! You are so not alone!


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Human nature I think to worry about the worst. Just some of us talk about it and some don'tAnyhow, isn't it better to worry about the worst and not have it, rather than ignore the pain and let it get worst ? I say err on the side of caution and live every day like it might be your last. No regrets


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This even effects medical students. During the time they spend learning about how to diagnose a bunch of different diseases it is common for a lot of them to worry that they have this or that.K.


----------



## 17807 (Feb 27, 2006)

Health is probably one of my primary, "all the time" worries. My other is "not being near my Shining Toilet Sanctuary while I am out and about." I've always tended to be somewhat of a worrier anyhow, but with the onset of my IBS some years back, my worrying found the perfect breeding ground and has turned into what has to a generalized anxiety problem (and being uninsured right now really means that it goes untreated, professionally).Most of my worries are centered around my gut, however.Get a twinge in my gut? "Oh God, here comes an attack." (Nevermind that half the time, that doesn't happen) Get a persistent ache in my side? "Okay, something's not right... maybe I have a serious problem there." Which escalates, of course, to more and more absurd plateaus ("I have this and this and this so it must be CANCER!"). Oy, the list goes on and on. And on and on and on.







Being better-educated about health matters just compounds the problem, I think (as Kathleen alluded to). Then I have NAMES and SPECIFICS I can nail down and look for. It's insanity!Sometimes I wish I could just give my anxious brain a solid blow to the jaw and shut it the heck up.


----------



## 16996 (Mar 28, 2006)

is there ANYTHING that can be done about this. i have had it ever since a Dr stuffed me round and got me worried by sending me off for 10 tests once - for nothing. then i had haemmorroids(?) - that was hot sweaty flushes for a week till i got them checked. couldn't do a thing all week. now i am waiting in fear to see a specialist for something else and my girlfriend keeps saying whats wrong? i don't want to get her involved because she's met my sister who doesn't have IBS and has worse health anxiety. my girlfriend would probably laugh at me. I briefly tried anti depressents but didn't like the feeling - and didn't help the anxiety at all when it was at it's strongest. i'm good and relaxed most of the time apart from weeks or worry until i see a doctor.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Short term, maybe get a self-help anxiety workbook from the store and try doing the exercises.Any relaxation method (tape or on your own) may help as well.Some people do the old Cog. Behav. Therapy trick of in your head (of if you are someplace you can do it out loud do it out loud) say the word "STOP!" when you catch yourself getting worried/anxious/thinking about your health issues. Then either do some deep breaths or go do something that will distract you (like a crossword puzzle or something that will keep your mind occupied for awhile) It can break the on and on and on thing that tends to happen when people get anxious. If you can't cope on your own talk to the doctor about seeing someone for the anxiety and you might need meds or professional therapy to get past the anxiety.I think most of the things that work on any other kind of anxiety would work when it is focused on health.K.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I was born with a Progressive genetic tumor disease called Neurofibromatosis.I have thousands of tumors all over my body.Even tumors internally.I have about one hundred green pea size tumors on my face and scalp.My health statis is very poor.I have had dozens of surgeries to remove tumors off my body , and some removed from internally.I have spinal tumors that hurt so bad I swear I was beat with a baseball bat.I have leaking spinal fluid , scoliosis , torn cartilage in my spine.Being that this is a progressive disease , it will most likely be the cause of my death.I worry about myself all the time.To the point that I stress my self out and bring on panic / anxiety attacks.Sometimes the attacks come on for no reason.I had a severe attack on saturday 4/1 and ended up in Er at my local hospital that evening.The hospital gave me 4 mg's of Lorsapam to try to make my attack go away. The medicine worked.I went to see my primary care doctor on monday the 3rd. and she refilled my Rx.script for Lorsapam. I have to take 4 mg's daily to keep my attacks at bay.Then when my IBS "D" acts up I get stressed out all the more as I surely mess my drawers when the "D" hits me. Can't get to the bathroom fast enough.Thanks for listening to me moan the blues.Glenda


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

I too have generalized anxiety disorder. I worry about my health all the time. The thing is...if you worry enough...you will indeed get sick. The worry puts your body under so much stress there is no option but for something to shut down. I made an appointment with a shrink as my PCP recommended to get this under control. I used to take Paxill but hated coming off it when I had to. But I must say...I did not have a care in the world when on it. Better living through modern chemistry..


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Darling - I'm with you all the way - but its a form of depression, thats at last what I'm being treated for. I've "had" MS, cancer (in all shapes and forms), you name it. This, is a form of depression, go and talk it through with a health professional or somebody before it gets out of hand - yes, I can totally relate!!!Sue


----------

